# Olivewood tele/strat necks/bodies



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

Anybody try this stuff out yet? I'm pretty tempted! 

http://www.olivewoodguitar.com


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Tempted to try some run-of-the-mill Asian parts? IMO probably better to spend a few bucks more and go with one of the better know US makers, unless of course you find a good Canadian source. After all, you'll be building it for yourself and probably want to keep it, better parts make better partscasters.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Jimmy_D said:


> Tempted to try some run-of-the-mill Asian parts? IMO probably better to spend a few bucks more and go with one of the better know US makers, unless of course you find a good Canadian source. After all, you'll be building it for yourself and probably want to keep it, better parts make better partscasters.


Agreed. There's nothing special about those.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

At first glance, I thought they were actually making olive wood guitars -- neat. Then realized that it was maple and rosewood... disappointment. 

+1 on getting Canadian/American-built parts. I've been eyeing those 'roasted' necks as something to consider.


----------



## HadesRoastedMap (Dec 5, 2013)

If you want more info on roasted necks let me know. I have allot of experience with the lumber.
Thanks,
HadesRoastedMaple


----------



## Armstrong (Nov 16, 2013)

HadesRoastedMap said:


> If you want more info on roasted necks let me know. I have allot of experience with the lumber.
> Thanks,
> HadesRoastedMaple


More info, link???


----------



## HadesRoastedMap (Dec 5, 2013)

You can find more info on Facebook. Just look up Hades Roasted Maple.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

I have to say, that's some fine looking lumber. What 
would you charge for a standard strat style neck?


----------



## HadesRoastedMap (Dec 5, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I have to say, that's some fine looking lumber. What
> would you charge for a standard strat style neck?


Well price is very dependent on Figure grade. I have 4 grades, 3A, 4A, 5A and master. The neck you see here is master grade birdseye and goes for $150 to $250. 
The 3A necks are $20, 4A $60, 5A $90. Curly maple is similar in price. 
Thanks,
Rene


----------

